# Trunk Hinge Relocation kit?



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I totally hate the hinges on my trunk on my 200. It takes up so much space which I need for a subwoofer box. I could 'build' around it, but thats just more work for me (wood cutting and what not). So I was wondering, (searched on google) if they make trunk hinge relocation kits. 

What I am talking about (kind of). I remember a thread a while back that talked about side hinges for the hood, so that you didnt have to mess with that one single pole to stand up the hood. I was thinking, do they make those strut hinges for something that could be used on the trunk, and instead of having these regular nasty hinges within the trunk, have then on the side of the trunk so that they are not in the way?


----------



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

get a subwoofer that fits , lees pain , less spend. don't be lazy


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Uhm, thats not what I asked for. I actually like bass, so I dont want anything besides a 15, or else I would have done that already. I would think I am more "lazy" getting a smaller sub than working the trunk hinge thing out. Thanks for making your post count go up though.


----------



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

bro i can feel you but too bad , i don't see how or it would take a lot of thinking to replace the hinge due to the shape of it . 
only one thing i can think about is try to install the same model hinge that you find on the hood and think about something that would hold the trunk up when you open it. sorry if i could'nt be of help. ciaoooo


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont think you see what im talking about. The current hinges look like this










And I want to get some (I just found this pic online, I could prolly get some used ones from this car or others, if I could get it to fit.) that are like this


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Would this possibly work on your trunk? Cut of our hinges and then just put these on the side location, and then just aligning it? I didnt want to spend a lot of money on this, so I just need to know if I could just get these hinges, and just put them on the trunk without too much major modification.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I dont htink it will work. If you look at our trunks, the channel that the hinge and shock would go in, is not wide or deep enough.
Plus the hinges are straight, our trunk channels are curved. 
It might work if you can find very small slim line hinges that will tuck into the channel. Then just ditch the shock and use a prop rod.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well what you can do is, make a box as big as the trunk itself. But you will need to groove out the box for the hinges. 
You can even utilize the spare tire well for more air space also.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *make a box as big as the trunk itself. But you will need to groove out the box for the hinges.
> You can even utilize the spare tire well for more air space also. *



Yeah, I was thinking of getting to working on fiberglass, and just outline the walls of the trunk, and the floor, including the spare tire well to get more airspace and have the maximum amount of space. And I guess I will have to put up with the hinges, and then take more time with creating a space for the hinges to go into, that seems to be the only way to get around those damn things.


----------

